# Strawberry Century Mark 12-10-14



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow what a day. So glad we made it up there. As some have already said today the road in was fine and the ramp was dry. Weather was beautiful when we launched at Noon it was about 45 deg. and no wind. In fact the wind did not come until about 2:30 and even at that it was not much. We fished till 4pm and in those 4 hours the 5 of us boated 100 fish. It was one of those "Epic" days on the berry. 99% of the fish were in that 18-21 inch range A couple were at the 22 mark and a couple were under 18. All cutts. And all were caught on White tubes tipped with minnow (chub) meat. We had so many on that if we could have even caught half of those we could have easily been playing with 130+ 

I thought two weeks ago was going to be our last outing but sadly this one is our last of the soft water. Can not wait till next fall.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow looks like a killer day. Wish I could dump work and head out before the next storm. Thanks for the pics and the report. What a way to end the season.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

This mild weather has definitely allowed for a lot of late fall lake fishing this year.


----------

